# A taste of something is one thing...but whipped cream!?!?!?



## Autumn Breeze (Nov 13, 2003)

What on earth was my mom thinking?! She gave my 3.5 month old dd a taste of whipped cream on Christmas. I was holding her and she came up behind me and put her finger on dd's lips, and she had whipped cream on her finger, enough to "feed" to dd! I couldn't get my hand in there fast enough to scoop it out.














:

ARG


----------



## BelovedK (Jun 7, 2005)

URG! That ranks right up there with cutting their hair w/out permission...i can't believe that she didn't even ask you about it


----------



## Lucky Charm (Nov 8, 2002)

Did your baby like it?

My grandmother did that, but my baby was actually younger. I dont remember being bothered by it though









Thats probably the mainstreamer in me







You know, too stupid to know better









The baby is now 18 and gorgeous! Smart! And in one piece!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Actually, whipped cream probably isn't too bad as "first foods" go. It's mostly milkfat and sugar- very low in potentially allergenic proteins. It's a better choice than, say, mashed potatoes with gravy!

Still, NOBODY has the right to feed a baby ANYTHING without the parent's permission.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

The "giving tastes" thing bothers me in general, but when it's a DAIRY product, it REALLY ticks me off!


----------



## Autumn Breeze (Nov 13, 2003)

SHe didn't really know WHAT to think of it, but she didn't make an "EW" face like she does w/ her Mylicon







But still, if she had asked, I *might* have said yes (to a slightly smaller portion)

At least the next big "family meal" will be when she's 9 months old, then she can taste almost anything she wants and that will be fine!


----------



## curlyfry (Feb 16, 2005)

ok...what's wrong w/mashed potatos??? or is it the gravy that bothered you?

i wouldn't want dd given any dairy either, amanda


----------



## mhenry (Aug 14, 2005)

I feel your pain. I walked in the room as my uncle was about to shove a cookie into ds's mouth. He's only 6 months. I said no, and my granny informed me she had just given him lemon meringue.







:


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *curlyfry*
ok...what's wrong w/mashed potatos??? or is it the gravy that bothered you?

i wouldn't want dd given any dairy either, amanda

Just that mashed potatoes with gravy is likely to have a lot more potential allergens/irritants in it- there could still be dairy in the potatoes (butter and/or milk), plus there's assorted proteins in the gravy, a lot of salt, and complex carbs in the potatoes that the infant may not be ready to digest. I still think a mixture of cream and sugar is gentler on an immature digestive system!


----------



## happybusymomof2 (Dec 30, 2005)

Oooooohhh that feeding thing makes me go nuts too!!! My MIL once tried to give DS some milkshake when he was about 3 mos old as well. Like your babe, he didn't know what to think of it. MIL says "it's not going to hurt him, it's just milk" Grrrrrr.....

Janice


----------



## cherubess (Oct 14, 2004)

I've read about other people giving babes food or tastings from MDC so I thought ahead.

When my immediate family were together at our regular Sunday dinner I informed them that no one was to give DS any food at all unless it was food that DH or I provided and went a little into allergens etc.

Now they can't say that they didn't know. Heaven help them if they go against my wishes.

p.s. DS has not started solids as yet. I just believe in being prepared


----------



## captain crunchy (Mar 29, 2005)

I know my family thinks I am a big abusive meanie who deprives my daughter of food because we don't feed her solids yet...we have *tried* avacado, sweet potato, homemade organic applesauce...and a tiny bit of banana... all to which my daughter gagged on... (she is about 6 3/4 months old)

They know not to give her anything, but will make little comments like "awwwwww...she's looking at your plate...awww mama won't give you anything to eat..awwww"

...as I am thinking.... yeah, she scoots with interest towards the coughed up hairballs my cat produces every once in a while, but I am not going to feed them to her either...

People are odd sometimes *sigh*


----------



## sarahloughmiller (May 22, 2004)

Whipped cream was the 1st thing Jackson ever ate also. He was about 6 months and a guy that had never had kids gave it to him. I was not upset about it because he didn't know any better and I figured it probably was not too horrible for him. If it had been my mom I probably would have been more upset because she would have known that we were not feeding him. He did not have anything else to eat for about 3 or 4 months after that.


----------



## Godiva (Sep 5, 2005)

at christmas my dad kept trying to get me to give my 6 WEEK old dd cheese sauce! I kept telling him no for the entire time we were eating. He got payback though. He said he used to give me and my sister stuff all the time when my mom wasn't looking. My mom didn't know about this til now, she got so mad at him







. (well she wasn't too mad, not like she could do anything about it 20 years later)


----------



## Missy (Oct 22, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruthla*
Actually, whipped cream probably isn't too bad as "first foods" go. It's mostly milkfat and sugar- very low in potentially allergenic proteins. It's a better choice than, say, mashed potatoes with gravy!

Still, NOBODY has the right to feed a baby ANYTHING without the parent's permission.

Milkfat is an _extremely_ allergenic food. If someone had snuck my youngest any form of dairy at that age, he probably wouldn't be here today. Even if it had just touched his skin, we would have been, at the very least, dialing 911. Mashed potatoes, made with milk and butter, would be no better.


----------



## Sierra (Nov 19, 2001)

Sorry that happened. I know what you mean that you *might* have said yes had she asked. And it is truly too bad that she didn't.

I guess if it were me, I'd say, "Oh well." A little taste usually doesn't hurt. If your dc had been allergic, of course it would have been a bad scene. (And it is true some foods are more likely to be allergens, though still recent research suggests there may not be much advantage to delaying introduction of potential allergens if there isn't a strong family history of allergens.) But since it seems no harm was done, it would be very surprising if there will be any long term issues. In the grand scheme of things, if it was my kido, I'd blow it off.

Then again, you can take or leave what I say...I give my 8 1/2 month old baby a very wide variety of foods (recently a review of research came out in support of this approach). I generally avoid junk foods, but on about two or three different occassions I have given him the teensiest, tiniest bit (mere crumble) of homemade cookie.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Missy*
Milkfat is an _extremely_ allergenic food. If someone had snuck my youngest any form of dairy at that age, he probably wouldn't be here today. Even if it had just touched his skin, we would have been, at the very least, dialing 911. Mashed potatoes, made with milk and butter, would be no better.

Milk PROTEIN is an extremely allergenic food. Cream is less allergenic than milk, simply because there's less protein in it. For an extremely allergic baby, the amount of milk protein in a "taste" of whipped cream could be very dangerous. Other babies drink milk-based formula from birth with few problems.


----------



## Missy (Oct 22, 2002)

I'm sure it just seems like I'm playing a game of semantics, but there is enough milk protein in milkfat to cause a significant reaction in a child with even a moderate allergy. There are babies who drink a milk-based formula and are just fine. There are also babies who die from that same formula and, unfortunately, my son was in a children's hospital when a three-week old baby was admitted with complete systemic failure after having an anaphylactic reaction to the hypoallergenic formula given to his mother by the doctors. He didn't make it. I might seem like I'm over-reacting, but, knowing what I know now after several years of researching a topic I never had any desire to konw anything about, I would go truly ballistic if someone gave my child anything, particularly one of the top eight allergens, without asking.


----------



## BellinghamCrunchie (Sep 7, 2005)

Its not just allergies that are concerning. Milkfat is very difficult to digest. Its also high residue and stays in the system three days or so. Its probably the worst food you can give a child.


----------



## Teakafrog (Dec 23, 2005)

Yeah, my mom did that with my DS too, he was only about 2 months old and she gave him a bite of ice cream!!! He loved it, of course. He was fine. I was livid. She at least waited a couple more months before doing it to DD







I wasn't as upset this time... guess I knew it was coming...


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

I can see how that would have been frustrating for you. The same sort of thing happened to my cousin at dh's family's Christmas party. A great aunt was holding her 3 month old (born 3 days after my ds) and decided to give him some cake icing. Needless to say, this is why the old people in dh's family don't hold my babies.


----------



## sarathan (Jun 28, 2005)

Sometimes you really gotta wonder what those grandparents are thinking, lol. We were at McDonalds for lunch a few weeks ago and my 8 month old was sitting on my FIL's lap. I look over and he's feeding him an ice cream cone! I just about died! I just said, "okay, one more bite and then he's done. " That was the end of that. Sheesh.


----------

